# Looking used Single Stage Honda (HS520 AS?) need advice



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My Dad has asked me to do some research on single stage snow blowers. He would like something that is light (he is 73 y/o) and I was reading about the older manual handle type of unit I think the 520 series?

He wanted to purchase a new unit the 720 with electric start but I am wondering if that new chute control will pose to many issues for him. 

My question is does anyone have any opinion or suggestions on used units and reasonable prices? Right now in the Detroit area I see 520's going for $250-300 but I have no idea how old these are and if parts are still readily available.

I know for certain he wants something with electric starts and a 4 cycle engine. Currently he has an old Toro which is cranky to start.


Personally I wish he would not mess with snow next year but like all the rest of us he enjoys his work outside.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The Honda HS520 was launched over 10 years ago, and was just discontinued last summer (replaced with the HS720). 

Pretty sure parts for the HS520 will be available for some time.


----------

